# 祝贺开版，顺便告知 scim 在 AMD64 下好用

## ts

呵呵，虽然 scim 被 masked，但能正常使用。

安装：

```
＃ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge scim-chinese
```

Last edited by ts on Thu Dec 16, 2004 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akar

ts, 好，

我也是用scim來輸入中文的。 真不賴！  :Smile: 

ts 是AMD64機型的Gentoo用戶，以後請常來和大家分享一下你的寶貴經驗。  :Wink: 

對了，請問你可以把貼子修改成用 BBCode來美化的格式嗎？ 這樣好一些！

麻煩你了。

像這樣：

安装：

```
＃ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge scim-chinese
```

還有請看置頂的：发贴指引 | 發帖指引，對大伙都有幫助。

----------

## ts

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 對了，請問你可以把貼子修改成用 BBCode來美化的格式嗎？ 這樣好一些！
> 
> 麻煩你了。

 

 :Very Happy: 

多谢，等我有时间，就会尽量多的发贴。^_^

----------

